# Broadhead Target ?



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

I was going to purchase a "Block Original" target this year but the foam seems different than the old Blocks I'm used to. The current foam seems more like the "Black Hole" which is a terrible target for broadheads and field tips for that matter. Does anyone know if this "Block" is as good as the old one. This newer one has animal patterns on it.

The all new Block Fusion sounds like a great target but it is a bit expensive.

Has ANyone used Cabelas Broadhead Targets? Great price but I am worried about longevity.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

wolfgang510 said:


> I was going to purchase a "Block Original" target this year but the foam seems different than the old Blocks I'm used to. The current foam seems more like the "Black Hole" which is a terrible target for broadheads and field tips for that matter. Does anyone know if this "Block" is as good as the old one. This newer one has animal patterns on it.
> 
> The all new Block Fusion sounds like a great target but it is a bit expensive.
> 
> Has ANyone used Cabelas Broadhead Targets? Great price but I am worried about longevity.


If you're worried about longevity stay away from the Block for broadheads. I'd recommend the Rinehart 18-1. Field points can be used as well without causing a hernia when you try to pull the arrows out. Also guaranteed for 1 yr against shoot out.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter5 (Feb 28, 2009)

Stay away from the cabelas broadhead targets they are cheap but they don't least long and arrow removal is about as hard as it gets. My cabelas target lasted about 2 months. Save your money and get a block fusion.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Okay, no on the cabelas.

What I need is a portable target for occasional tune up/practice shots a couple times a week. I do my major shooting with field tips at my dad's so I don't need something as good or pricey as the fusion. What about the Yellow Jacket? Many targets will work for me and I'm just trying to get a good value. Even the old ****** black hole would last a season or two with the amount I plan to use this target.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

wolfgang510 said:


> Okay, no on the cabelas.
> 
> What I need is a portable target for occasional tune up/practice shots a couple times a week. I do my major shooting with field tips at my dad's so I don't need something as good or pricey as the fusion. What about the Yellow Jacket? Many targets will work for me and I'm just trying to get a good value. Even the old ****** black hole would last a season or two with the amount I plan to use this target.


Do NOT shoot FP tipped arrows into a Yellow jacket Broadhead target!! Unless of course you're looking for a medical leave:lol::lol:


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

So would you reccomend the yellow jacket for broadheads?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

wolfgang510 said:


> So would you reccomend the yellow jacket for broadheads?


Over the Rinehart 18-1? Nope. Over the Cabela's target? Yep


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

The Rinehart 18-1 will last the longest...


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Wolf,

I also suggest the 18-1 for the yard/camp. A cheaper option than the 18-1 for "field practice" is the RFT throw ball target. It's about the size of a basketball and around $30-40. 

This is the perfect target if you want to go out to your stands now and practice right from the stand. It has a belt loop for easy carry. Bigger targets are a pain to carry out to your stands.

It won't take as many broadhead punches as the 18-1, but everyone should practice with broadheads from their stand locations IMHO.

If you're going to do that, do it now. You don't want to be screwing around by your stands for much longer. IMHO

http://www.rinehart3-d.com/products/#i44


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

The 18-1 is the only one I sell, because they work so well.


----------

